# Natalie Imbruglia as you've never seen her before!



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

**CAUTION** - THE SITE THIS LINKS TO HAS SOME LINKS THAT ARE DEFINITELY NOT WORK-SAFE.

The clip itself is safe (and very funny )

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/mimesong.html

*Sound on* otherwise it makes no sense at all :lol:

Apologies to all those without speakers :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

That is excellent :lol:

Moley


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

:lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HH's TT (Mar 6, 2005)

V V G


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

tickled me...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Natalie Imbruglia could tickle me any time she likes.

[smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Natalie Imbruglia could tickle me any time she likes.
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


get in line im first [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Natalie Imbruglia could tickle me any time she likes.
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Is she your "freebie"?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Natalie Imbruglia could tickle me any time she likes.
> ...


No, I'm her stalker. :twisted:


----------

